# S3 boost gauge and chip Questions



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you chip the S3 does it reprogram the boost controller to the higher boost settings? Or does it max out at the stock boost setting and give a false reading of MAX boost


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

The "boost" gauge is just representing engine load, not actual boost


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

high_octaneGTI said:


> The "boost" gauge is just representing engine load, not actual boost


What useful information will 'engine load' give the driver? Will it tell us when theres a boost leak?
bummer

Can anyone verify that the s3 boost gauge does not read actual boost?


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

The factory "boost" gauge is a real disappointment for me. I understand why they put it there, as a throwback to the ur-quattro coupe which replaced the temp gauge with a boost gauge back in the 80's, but it gives me no real information other than the engine is under boost. I'm waiting for someone to produce a kit to install a real gauge in the AC vent like the P-Cars unit, but instead of a digital readout you get an honest gauge with a needle and graduated markings. Maybe someday....:banghead:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

MaleficVTwin said:


> The factory "boost" gauge is a real disappointment for me. I understand why they put it there, as a throwback to the ur-quattro coupe which replaced the temp gauge with a boost gauge back in the 80's, but it gives me no real information other than the engine is under boost. I'm waiting for someone to produce a kit to install a real gauge in the AC vent like the P-Cars unit, but instead of a digital readout you get an honest gauge with a needle and graduated markings. Maybe someday....:banghead:


Must say I was super impressed by this gauge. Super clean factory look. Love the digital bars. Bummed if it does not read actual boost.

I installed a custom stealth led digital boost gauge on the steering column of my b5 s4. It was programable. Must say Audi outdid themselves here. No ghetto vent gauge for me.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

markn1689 said:


> Must say I was super impressed by this gauge. Super clean factory look. Love the digital bars. Bummed if it does not read actual boost.
> 
> I installed a custom stealth led digital boost gauge on the steering column of my b5 s4. It was programable. Must say Audi outdid themselves here. No ghetto vent gauge for me.


How does the P3 gauge not real actual boost? mine seems to tell me what PSI its hitting all the time in a easy to read digital format. way better than any needle gauge ive had in the past.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

ProjectA3 said:


> How does the P3 gauge not real actual boost? mine seems to tell me what PSI its hitting all the time in a easy to read digital format. way better than any needle gauge ive had in the past.


octaneGTI says the gauge is reading 'engine load' not actual boost.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

markn1689 said:


> octaneGTI says the gauge is reading 'engine load' not actual boost.


I'm pretty sure he's referring to the one in the picture in the OP, not the p3cars vent gauge.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

MaleficVTwin said:


> I'm waiting for someone to produce a kit to install a real gauge in the AC vent like the P-Cars unit, but instead of a digital readout you get an honest gauge with a needle and graduated markings. Maybe someday....:banghead:


Convince APR it's wanted.. they make this for the MK7, they might make one for the 8V A3/S3 if it can be done relatively easily.
http://www.goapr.com/products/boost_gauge_mk7_golf.html


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

araemo said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to the one in the picture in the OP, not the p3cars vent gauge.


Correct


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't mean that the P-Cars gauge isn't reading actual boost; I'm sure it is. And yeah, I might drop APR a line and suggest it. I can't be the only one who wants it.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

would never trade this for a temp gauge. its so clean and pure. a boost gauge is a staple in a turbo car. get your temp in the menu. i'll just call apr and ask them. thanks bye


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

Getting the temp from the menu isn't as simple as a quick glance, which a temp gauge gives you. But that's beside the point. If the boost gauge at least had graduated markings it would be useful. As it sits it's just a string of LED's. And when you're at full boost it illuminates all of them, so once you do a tune it becomes even more useless. Are you getting 5 psi more? 7? 3? A real gauge with a needle will tell you all that and more.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

*delete*

delete


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

MaleficVTwin said:


> Getting the temp from the menu isn't as simple as a quick glance, which a temp gauge gives you. But that's beside the point. If the boost gauge at least had graduated markings it would be useful. As it sits it's just a string of LED's. And when you're at full boost it illuminates all of them, so once you do a tune it becomes even more useless. Are you getting 5 psi more? 7? 3? A real gauge with a needle will tell you all that and more.


Some temp gauges lie.. the one in my GLI will raise to the 190 mark and stay there.. but reading temp from OBD, it can vary between ~160 and 220 without the gauge moving the tiniest bit from the 190 mark on the gauge. As for a real gauge with a needle.. not necessarily, especially if that gauge was an OEM gauge with a range only appropriate for stock boost... you'd just constantly be pegging it if your tune adds 9-10 psi.


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

That sounds like an issue with the sender or the gauge. Swings like that should register. But the point you make about increasing boost with a stock gauge is right, which brings me back to what I mentioned earlier, I'd love a vent mounted needle style boost gauge kit.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

MaleficVTwin said:


> That sounds like an issue with the sender or the gauge. Swings like that should register. But the point you make about increasing boost with a stock gauge is right, which brings me back to what I mentioned earlier, I'd love a vent mounted needle style boost gauge kit.


I'm not so sure - and I've heard anecdotal stories that it's done that way intentionally - so that as long as it is within a 'normal range', it shows as 'absolutely normal' to avoid people asking questions about normal fluctuations. I haven't heard that from any useful official source.. but since the OBD readers list a more 'accurate' number, I don't think it's the sender. And since the gauge responds fairly quickly during the warm-up period, I don't think it's the gauge either.. it's either a software bug or an intentional design choice, in my opinion. (And this came up over in the GLI forums, so it isn't just my car either..)


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

araemo said:


> I'm not so sure - and I've heard anecdotal stories that it's done that way intentionally - so that as long as it is within a 'normal range', it shows as 'absolutely normal' to avoid people asking questions about normal fluctuations. I haven't heard that from any useful official source.. but since the OBD readers list a more 'accurate' number, I don't think it's the sender. And since the gauge responds fairly quickly during the warm-up period, I don't think it's the gauge either.. it's either a software bug or an intentional design choice, in my opinion. (And this came up over in the GLI forums, so it isn't just my car either..)


That would actually make sense. I work for the Reno Audi dealer in the parts dept, and work very closely with the service dept. We deal regularly with "issues" that aren't really issues at all, just a misunderstanding of how cars work. Every spring we have a slew of cars come in with the complaint that it's running warmer. Well yes, the outside air is warmer. The cars are still running inside normal parameters, but people panic. We had a Q5 in last week when the daily temps were in the 90's with the complaint that the AC took longer to get cold. Ya, and? All manufacturers want to minimize unneeded warranty claims, so a temp gauge that "averages" when it's functioning as it should does not surprise me.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

MaleficVTwin said:


> That would actually make sense. I work for the Reno Audi dealer in the parts dept, and work very closely with the service dept. We deal regularly with "issues" that aren't really issues at all, just a misunderstanding of how cars work. Every spring we have a slew of cars come in with the complaint that it's running warmer. Well yes, the outside air is warmer. The cars are still running inside normal parameters, but people panic. We had a Q5 in last week when the daily temps were in the 90's with the complaint that the AC took longer to get cold. Ya, and? All manufacturers want to minimize unneeded warranty claims, so a temp gauge that "averages" when it's functioning as it should does not surprise me.


Yeah, I understand why they'd do it.. especially since the 'normal' range is rarely explicitly marked, so when you get a new car, you don't even know what's normal. I was rather glad I had my obdII bluetooth reader when I was on the track though, both for more accurate coolant temp, but also for transmission oil temp.


----------

